# Needle Leaf Ludwigia question



## Suzanne (Jun 10, 2011)

I purchased some of this for my 20g tank, and planted it in three different bunches. Apparently I didn't do that good of a job, because one of the bunches uprooted. It's now floating, stuck being rotated by the filter current in an area between the breeder box and the edge of the tank (not a tiny area, just small enough for the current to keep the plant there) and the guppies LOVE it!

So, my question is, is it possible to grow this as a floating plant, rather than re-rooting it? I read a lot about the plant, but couldn't find anything about this, and if possible I'd like to let my guppies keep their newfound playplace, at least as long as the breeder box is there (probably a couple more weeks) if I can't figure out a way to duplicate the situation after that.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

It being a stem plant gets most of what it needs from the water column.The stems will not grow straingt,but as long as its getting good light and what it needs from the water I dont see why not.Just watch it to see if it starts to melt..

One tip to planting bunches of stems,plant each stem individually.Pain in the butt I know,but they will root better,and the light will got to more of the plant.Plus it covers a larger area.Also if one comes up,chances are the rest will stay.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The ludwigia plants don't put out a lot of roots, but it does have a few and they get pretty long. When you planted, did you strip the leaves or plant with leaves? Leaving the leaves will help hold it. Just find a place out of the current and it should do fine.


----------



## Suzanne (Jun 10, 2011)

The only thing I did to it before planting was to pull it apart into clumps - didn't remove any leaves or anything. I will see how it does floating, and if it starts to look unhappy, try replanting.


----------



## kubalik (Nov 25, 2010)

when you planting a stem it is very important to remove all the leaves from the bottom of them stem , make sure only stem goes under gravel/sand because if leaves go under they will rot and make the stem rot and thats how you end up with the floating stem plants.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

kubalik said:


> when you planting a stem it is very important to remove all the leaves from the bottom of them stem , make sure only stem goes under gravel/sand because if leaves go under they will rot and make the stem rot and thats how you end up with the floating stem plants.


Not true....not in my experience. I've planted hundreds without removing the leaves and never have a problem. I use the leaves to help anchor the plant.


----------



## kubalik (Nov 25, 2010)

I did too , i used to plant them with leaves and i always ended up with a few floaters , since I started removing the leaves , never had any come out .


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I dont remove leaves either.Never had an issue with floaters unless I bunched them too close or didnt have the proper lighting for the plant and they would melt.


----------

